# Replacing a scuffed emblem (VW Logo) on the key fob [TOC]



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

VW has published a technical solution (Technical Service Bulletin 2017009/2) that explains how to remove and replace the little blue VW emblem on the key fob if it has become scratched or worn due to normal wear and tear in your pocket.
What is most interesting to us about this bulletin is that it provides a part number for the little blue emblem - in other words, we can now order replacement elblems without having to do a forensic search for the part number (which is 3B0 837 891 09Z).
Michael


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Replacing a scuffed emblem (VW Logo) on the key fob [TOC] (PanEuropean)*

Michael:
Thank you for this information. Just ordered one of the emblems for one of my two tired key fobs. I will let the other one stay scratched; the valet key fob still looks new.
Any more information as to whether the new sexy key fobs can be used with USA Phaetons?


_Modified by cai at 12:46 PM 9-26-2009_


----------



## dlouie (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Replacing a scuffed emblem (cai)*

What about replacing just the case? 
Damon


----------



## 357Sig (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Replacing a scuffed emblem (cai)*

Michael,
Thanks bunches for this post. It seems like a trivial thing, but it really is a shame to have an ugly key that fits a beautiful car.
I bought two of these little emblems today. The pricing is a funny thing though. The list is about $10.00. I could order one and get it locally for about $13.00, including tax. 
I ended up buying them at Parts.com for $4.83, but the shipping is a killer at $10.99 plus $2.00 handling. So, I bought 2 for about $24.00, and these will be delivered to my door.
I'm excited to replace the little emblem on my key fob. I don't think I'll require any assistance, since the level of skill required is about the same as what it takes to slice a hard bagel without losing a thumb. I've had a few close calls, but so far, I still have both thumbs.
Bill


_Modified by 357Sig at 11:49 PM 9-28-2009_


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Replacing a scuffed emblem (357Sig)*

Bill:
I bought one from Lindsay VW at Dulles in VA, and was quoted $8.95. I wonder why prices vary so widely from dealer to dealer and with other suppliers. I still have to pick mine up, so figure $3.00 for gas.
As for the mechanics of replacing the emblem, one of the pictures seems to show that there is a small hole through which the awl would go. My fob does not have a hole or anything close to an indication through where one might stick this awl.
cai


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Replacing a scuffed emblem (cai)*

Hello Cai:
There is no hole in the emblem, the implication is that you poke a hole with a sharp awl. By poking a hole in the existing emblem, you aviod the risk of scuffing the plastic case around the perimeter of the emblem (which would likely happen if you tried to pry the emblem off).
Michael


----------



## Solipsism12 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Replacing a scuffed emblem (PanEuropean)*

Of course, if you install the keyless start, you never have to take your scuffed up key fob out of your trousers -


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Replacing a scuffed emblem (VW Logo) on the key fob [TOC] (PanEuropean)*

I have successfully replaced the emblem on one of my fobs, but before I do the other ones I would like to ask a few questions:
1- Can the newer fobs be used with the Phaeton?
2- Can the case be replaced with a new one?
3- Under the emblem there is a small phillip screw, what does this little screw secure? 
4- Is this the way to change the case?
Thank you.
cai


----------



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Replacing a scuffed emblem (VW Logo) on the key fob [TOC] (PanEuropean)*

When I took delivery of my car I bought a brand new key, if I compare the new key logo with the original key logo (old one), I can see the new logo has some kind of transparent rubber protect-ant or coating on top of the logo to avoid any possible scratches.
Please somebody who bought a logo replacement could confirm if P/N: 3B0-837-891-09Z is the Logo with the *"transparent rubber coating"*, thanks a lot 
*NOTE: Does the VW Logo comes with any type of Self Adhesive ?*


_Modified by brosen at 6:33 PM 3-9-2010_


----------



## 357Sig (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Replacing a scuffed emblem (brosen)*

Bernard,
I bought two of the replacement emblems. I would say that they have a clear coat on them, but it is not something I would not call rubber.
The old emblems were just painted aluminum discs. The paint was very thin, about the same quality as the paint on a pop can. The new ones have an enamel-like finish and should be much more durable. 
The emblem does not come with adhesive. Because the emblem is slightly concave and becomes inlaid into the key fob when installed, a drop of just about any type of household glue would be sufficient, so long it is appropriate for gluing metal to plastic. 
Bill


----------



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Replacing a scuffed emblem (VW Logo) on the key fob [TOC] (PanEuropean)*

Is it possible to buy the whole Plastic Housing (black) ?, I have one of the original keys and is VERY damaged and I would like to buy the housing, if the answer is yes, what is the VW P/N ?, thanks


----------



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Replacing a scuffed emblem (VW Logo) on the key fob [TOC] (PanEuropean)*

Went to the dealer today to buy the Key Logo (P/N: 3B0 837 891 09Z) and after checking it, it was the old version, painted aluminum, they did not have the new version with the protect ant coating on top of it (like a thick varnish), do you know if there is another P/N for the new one ?, also the manufacturer date in the bag was August 2009, meaning is a recent part.


----------



## vwfan18 (Mar 31, 2010)

They are selling it on Ebay for $4.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...92634


----------



## racefaith (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: (vwfan18)*

just bought 2... $9.90 including shipping. 
Description says it comes with an adhesive backing and a protective film. I'll post when it arrives and give quality review, etc.
As posted earlier, with keyless start, i guess it doesn't really matter.... waiting for retro kit to arrive....looking forward to that added convenience.
Just had car in for service and while its still under original warranty for another few months, i did have it in me to ask the service counter folks "hey, can you replace my little blue emblem. I dont like how its worn."


_Modified by racefaith at 12:27 PM 3-31-2010_


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwfan18)*

In 4 1, thanks for the lead. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We'll see if they are any good.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Auzivision)*

Best 5 minutes and $10 upgrade yet. 
The first pick I tried wasn’t up for the job. The stronger one popped it off no problem.


----------



## moshe (May 20, 2009)

*Re: (Auzivision)*

look's good , what i did with mine was I took a dremel tool and with a sand paper disk simply 
worked my way around the emblem and ended up with what looks like lightly pounded silver.
looks quite rich looking actually .

Mark


----------



## 3POINT2 R32 (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: (moshe)*

ordered my new emblem for the key with the rubberized coated one... Amazing and wont ever scratch off. just drilled a small hole and pried off no problem... new one looks GREAT


----------



## cjfbio2 (Oct 17, 2007)

This one is the best: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...79227&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_775wt_1164 

-OR HERE -> http://www.toledovw.com


----------



## Aren Jay (Jun 9, 2009)

If you need to remove a decal or the like there is a product called googone or goegone guegone something like that. It eats through the decal and melts the glue underneath. You need to test it on the plastic or a similar piece to make sure it will not discolour it but it works pretty good. Also heating with a hairdryer can also dislodge the glue quite often. Both work pretty well for the removal of those Airbag safety warning labels and or the stickers that used car dealerships put on cars.


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

cjfbio2 said:


> This one is the best:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...79227&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_775wt_1164
> 
> -OR HERE -> http://www.toledovw.com


 great info...I found a guy in CA that doesn't charge you 1.50 shipping for each one...ordered two for $7.25


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

VTECeateR said:


> great info...I found a guy in CA that doesn't charge you 1.50 shipping for each one...ordered two for $7.25


 They only last about 6 months before the emblem is all but gone (and my key gets very light pocket use), but for the price & ease of changing them, it's worth it.


----------



## techierob (Nov 13, 2011)

The California guy he is referring to. (Sorry just realized this thread was a little old.) :banghead:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300616533260?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

Looking for the thread on how to change the key FOB battery and ran across this old thread. 

Thought I'd update how that logo held up after 2+ years. 



Think it's over due for a replacement too. :laugh:

Oh here it is... in the trusty TOC:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2457618


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

Ok... now how about the key fob pushbuttons cover... lock. trunk and unlock? Mine is worn out... all black now.

I ordered one on ebay... but that cover does not stay on the keyfob.

Does anyone has successful reliable cover supplier for our keyfob?


----------



## W12Canada (Nov 4, 2012)

If anyone's interested in converting the key to the Bentley fob whilst retaining the VW image, look into these:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130796480303?redirect=mobile


----------



## baby_cota (Jun 12, 2012)

Kevin,

I love the look of that fob. But it doesn't have the VW logo on it.

Bill


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Here's a picture (showing the part number) of the key fob logo that is available from your local VW dealer.

Some tips about the replacement process, based on my own experience:

*1)* To remove the old logo from the key fob, *don't* attempt to pick away at the edges of the logo - if you do that, you'll just scuff up the recess in the black key fob. Instead, take a very small slotted screwdriver (one that you would use for electronics, or glasses), and stab it right into the middle of the old logo. Twist it back and forth a few times and you will have drilled right through the old logo. Now pry the old logo off from the middle.

*2) *You can use cyanoacrylate glue (Crazy Glue) to put the new log on, but use no more than one *tiny *drop, otherwise, the excess glue will bubble up around the edges of the new logo when you press it into place. I note that cyanoacrylate glue doesn't set up immediately when used to glue the new logo in place - so, plan to leave the key fob alone for about an hour after you glue the new logo on, otherwise, you will risk knocking it out of position before the glue dries.

*3) *Once you have removed the old logo, you will see a tiny Phillips screw that the logo normally covers up. If you wish, you can remove this screw and separate the two sides of the black key fob (remove the battery cover and the battery first, and pay attention to how the tangs that contact the sides of the battery fit into place, because this tang assembly will fall out when you separate the fob).

Now that you have the key fob apart, you can remove the small lever that runs inside by the red 'panic' button and throw it away. This means your 'panic' button will never work again, which means you don't have to worry about the friggin' alarm going off if a coin in your pocket presses up against the red button...

Michael

*Replacement Logo from VW*


----------



## W12Canada (Nov 4, 2012)

You can buy them from eBay to replace the scuffed logos. I found a set of 4 for $5.


----------



## baby_cota (Jun 12, 2012)

Kevin,

I ordered one of the Bentley replacement fobs from the link in your earlier post. How does the key work for you? Is it easy to put the Phaeton circuitry inside the new fob? (I ask cause my level of expertise is about limited to changing a light bulb lol).

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

Haha, got it!



















-John


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## evmaddy (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey John,
Can you please tell me where you got the logo emblem?
Thanks, Jeff


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

evmaddy said:


> Hey John,
> Can you please tell me where you got the logo emblem?
> Thanks, Jeff


Sure!
It was eBay...

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/x1-GENUINE-V...ash=item2ee3549952:g:g0IAAOSweW5VbH77&vxp=mtr

Hope this helps! It comes with a little plastic covering on it, so be sure to take that off! Haha

-John


----------

